# Yesterday's News VS. Wood Pine Pellets [Video]



## Boz (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello! Long time, no chat! :shock: Anyway, back to what this thread is really about...

Yesterday's News and Wood Pine Pellets are very much alike as they are both compressed pellets. The difference is what they are made from. I decided to put Yesterday's News and Wood Pine Pellets to the test to see which of the two is more absorbent. I figured they'd be the same but I was surprised when they weren't!

Yesterday's News VS. Wood Pine Pellets

Hope it was helpful. :biggrin:


----------



## Whiskerz (Jul 16, 2010)

WOW! Thanks for this thread 
I actually posted about this a few days ago: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=59440&forum_id=93

And this answered my question 

I actually got pine pellets yesterday at the pet store and now I am glad I did!!!

Thanks again for the post!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been a big fan of the wood pine pellets for a while now. I think they are great at odor control too.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2010)

Great video! :great:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 18, 2010)

Great video we need to add it to the library. I will have to link it.


----------



## Boz (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 28, 2010)

Great video! I hat yesterdays news...I had to listen to someone at a rescue go on about how awesome it was..I was like..everytime I use it..it is liek gravel. LOL.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 28, 2010)

Pine pellets for the win! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## Tessie (Jul 30, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> WOW! Thanks for this thread
> I actually posted about this a few days ago: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=59440&forum_id=93
> 
> And this answered my question
> ...


It is A lot cheaper at a feed store they sell it for horse stalls. Yes great video


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow! Great vdeo!  That really shows quite the difference between the two types of litter/bedding!  

Emily


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 31, 2010)

Amazing!!


----------



## cheryl (Jul 31, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Great video! :great:


Definitely was!


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 31, 2010)

i read somewhere that pine wood causes liver problems. is that true?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, there is evidence thatthe phenols in pine cause liver damage in rabbits and other animalsand even humans. Wood stove pelletsand horse stall bedding, on the other hand,are kiln dried, whicheliminatesthe dangerous phenols, making it safe to use for litter.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## AquaticRex (Aug 1, 2010)

sweet. looks like i'm switching brands lol


----------

